

Mutually Assured Cyberdestruction? - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/03/sunday-review/mutually-assured-cyberdestruction.html?hp

======
tokenizer
I read the first four paragraphs entirely before skimming the rest...
American... Chinese... Warfare.

IMO this whole issue, the entirety of this issue, derives from Nationalism
still being present with Global technology like the internet and other inter
connected systems.

We have to seriously start asking ourselves whether we should continue acting
like we`re any different from other human beings on this planet...

On another note, when can I join Starfleet? Seriously though, as a humanist-
atheist, I'm worried about information saturation and geo-politics of the 21st
century.

